# Thinking about SEX while at work.



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

So it's pretty normal to think about sex during the day. Men and women both do it but some may argue that guys (like myself) do it more often.

With that being said how do you cope at work if you are having a day where sex is on your mind all day?
For instance, your SO promises you a night of unforgettable sex and sends sexy texts all throughout the day describing what they are going to do to you. 

How do you deal until you can get home and rip each others clothes off?

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

Uh, do bears poop in the forest? YES

My wife will call me at work and I usually have to go into my office and , after we are done talking, think about baseball so I can walk back around the office without poking through my pants. Problems to have...


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Completely normal

If I was to tell you that I have never wacked off in the work bathroom, I would be lying.

Matter a fact, it happens quite often.But sex is on my mind a lot....and I'm a F'in nympho so.......


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

Dude you are not alone. I think about it very frequently at work. No I think about probably 89% of the day. Lol. The other 11% off is when I am sleeping


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Meeting for lunch can sometimes be a lot of fun.


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Um I think is normal, I and my ex was working at the same place and we have had a this kind of talk during the work, even we was doing sexting each during the work time, well in my opinion because of that you sex life will be better with your partner if he/she is also cooperate you in this stuff.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm reading this while I'm at work. I need a break after a long meeting...


----------



## Peachie (Jul 10, 2014)

DoF said:


> Completely normal
> 
> If I was to tell you that I have never wacked off in the work bathroom, I would be lying.
> 
> Matter a fact, it happens quite often.But sex is on my mind a lot....and I'm a F'in nympho so.......


Ugh. I did not need to know that. Ever. Eww, just ewwwwww.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a lot of down time between answering questions,handing out tasks,and telling people what to do so there is plenty of time to think about sex. I think I compartmentalize really easy and that's how I get through the day. 

Obsessing about the sexy time I'll be having this evening while yelling at someone on the phone for something boneheaded they did...I don't know,it just works LOL


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It is normal. Everyone does this.

You do your work and go home and get your rocks off.


----------



## aaroncj (Nov 10, 2011)

A few years ago at a pre-work coffee gathering of half a dozen guys--all of whom were 45+ and most married at least 20 years, one of the guys told a funny story. Another guy said something like "wow, that would destroy half my sex life." Without skipping a beat, a third person said, "Which half? Thinking about it or talking about it?" Everyone was rolling on the floor. So yeah, thinking about it at work is pretty normal and most of us are able to get work done despite the mental distraction it can cause.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> So it's pretty normal to think about sex during the day. Men and women both do it but some may argue that guys (like myself) do it more often.
> 
> With that being said how do you cope at work if you are having a day where sex is on your mind all day?
> For instance, your SO promises you a night of unforgettable sex and sends sexy texts all throughout the day describing what they are going to do to you.
> ...


Bosses, coworkers, subordinates, real and manufactured crises, hair-on-fire deadlines, demanding customers etc. all served to help me "cope" at work. For more than 30 years.

I did my job was how I dealt.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I often get distracted while Im on the hospital floor but more times than not ...... a patient or family member's needs , concerns or questions would quickly bring me back to reality.

When I'm on my break or just doing my reports at the nursing station ............ is when my mind wanders and I begin thinking of all these " naughty " things  ssshhhhhhhhh !!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Not necessarily at work, but I remember some years ago I was ruminating about the very thought of having sex with my gf at the time. Just thinking about her and our sexual relationship was such a turn on that I had to go home and I jacked off three times that day just thinking about it.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

NewHubs said:


> So it's pretty normal to think about sex during the day. Men and women both do it but some may argue that guys (like myself) do it more often.
> 
> With that being said how do you cope at work if you are having a day where sex is on your mind all day?
> For instance, your SO promises you a night of unforgettable sex and sends sexy texts all throughout the day describing what they are going to do to you.
> ...


you kneel down, and thank your god for having such a wonderful partner!:smthumbup:


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm at work now.... What am I thinking about.... SEX!

Everyday I read TAM and think about sex, all day, while at work. 

I have an office job, and have endless, boring, hours at my desk. What else is there to do besides think about sex and read TAM. 

Now that I think about it, maybe TAM isn't the best place to be all day. It encourages my addiction. lol.


----------

